# Alicante



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

After moving down Spain (currently in Benidorm) I would appreciate your help in we're to stay near (in) Alicante. On a site or wild camping

Thanks in advance

Peter


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi i,m sure that last time i went from Benidorm to Elche to fill with Autogas i spotted a site in or very near to Elche, some one will be along that actually knows more about it i,m sure.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

When you say near Alicante, how near.. Is it for the city or the airport that you want to be close. ??
There is a campsite at Sant Pola, think it's ACSI as well. Never stayed but near to City and Airport.

http://www.eurocampings.co.uk/en/europe/spain/valencia/campsite-bahia-de-santa-pola-101050/

or just north of alicante..

http://www.campingeljardin.com/

ps... Hope it's sunny in Benidorm, flying out on Thursday with the Grandkids... 8)


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

tonka said:


> ps... Hope it's sunny in Benidorm, flying out on Thursday with the Grandkids... 8)


About 23 degrees and sunny today.


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

The campsite in Santa Pola is ACSI. There's also a cheaper camperpark about 15 mins walk away, but it doesn't have toilets or showers.
There are quite a few spots for wild camping around this area
e.g. El Campello just to the north of Alicante and La Marina near Santa Pola.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

I can't say I'd recommend the Santa Pola site for a long stay. We only did 2 nights there while touring ( early February) and found it a bit claustrophobic as campers were packed in. If you're hoping to stay there over the peak season- Nov to March ?- I'd suggest you book or you will, like us, be parked under someone's car port !

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/camping-bahia-de-santa-pola-campsite.html

G


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks for all replies. We wild camped on the beach about 5 miles down the road from Alicante for two nights


----------



## blade1889 (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi,

Always looking for wild camping spots! Can you remember the name of the town/area just below Alicante where you wild camped for 2 nights. Was it a beach car park? Were other motorhomes there? Don't suppose you took the GPS location?

Many thanks http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/smile.gif


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Dont forget that if you park on a beach or near a beach on anything that is not a proper car park you may be moved on by police and receive a heavy fine through you UK letterbox. This has happened to plenty of people including members of this forum. If you park on a car park providing you dont deploy rear stabilisers, put tables /chairs out/ drop wate water on the ground and there are no signs saying Solo, No Aparcar. and you are not causing an obstruction you have a right to park there and are considered parking not camping. The other thing to watch out for is Maritime areas like near the port at Denia its a no go unless you want fined approx £240. Now in saying all that down the road from Alicante is La Marina. When entering from the north ie Alicante almost the first left turn leads to La Pinet beach (Playa) when driving towards this beach there is a car park on the left and there will be many vans wild camping there right now with no problem, there maybe some also on or nearer the beach but they are likely to get trouble, The car park is 200metres from the beach, water can be got from various places like the park by the church on the main st and the fuel station on the way to the urbanisation. Thats the safe way to wild camp.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Dont forget that if you park on a beach or near a beach on anything that is not a proper car park you may be moved on by police and receive a heavy fine through you UK letterbox. This has happened to plenty of people including members of this forum. If you park on a car park providing you dont deploy rear stabilisers, put tables /chairs out/ drop wate water on the ground and there are no signs saying Solo, No Aparcar. and you are not causing an obstruction you have a right to park there and are considered parking not camping. The other thing to watch out for is Maritime areas like near the port at Denia its a no go unless you want fined approx £240. Now in saying all that down the road from Alicante is La Marina. When entering from the north ie Alicante almost the first left turn leads to La Pinet beach (Playa) when driving towards this beach there is a car park on the left and there will be many vans wild camping there right now with no problem, there maybe some also on or nearer the beach but they are likely to get trouble, The car park is 200metres from the beach, water can be got from various places like the park by the church on the main st and the fuel station on the way to the urbanisation. Thats the safe way to wild camp.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Dont forget that if you park on a beach or near a beach on anything that is not a proper car park you may be moved on by police and receive a heavy fine through you UK letterbox. This has happened to plenty of people including members of this forum. If you park on a car park providing you dont deploy rear stabilisers, put tables /chairs out/ drop wate water on the ground and there are no signs saying Solo, No Aparcar. and you are not causing an obstruction you have a right to park there and are considered parking not camping. The other thing to watch out for is Maritime areas like near the port at Denia its a no go unless you want fined approx £240. Now in saying all that down the road from Alicante is La Marina. When entering from the north ie Alicante almost the first left turn leads to La Pinet beach (Playa) when driving towards this beach there is a car park on the left and there will be many vans wild camping there right now with no problem, there maybe some also on or nearer the beach but they are likely to get trouble, The car park is 200metres from the beach, water can be got from various places like the park by the church on the main st and the fuel station on the way to the urbanisation. Thats the safe way to wild camp.


----------



## pmcclure (Dec 6, 2011)

blade1889 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Always looking for wild camping spots! Can you remember the name of the town/area just below Alicante where you wild camped for 2 nights. Was it a beach car park? Were other motorhomes there? Don't suppose you took the GPS location?
> 
> ...


----------



## musicbus (May 1, 2005)

*Hola*

We just left alicante after having spent three days free camping at playa de San juan about 5ks nth. Head for El campenello and follow the beach rd south. We stayed here 10 years ago and it has changed a lot but is still a good place to park up.

There is a McDonald's nearby for Wifi and there is a great restaurant / bar called acqua just a little further along.

The police patrol and is very safe. The trick is not to outstay your welcome. There were three other vans there.

The light rail takes you right into town.

It's definitely a favourite

Cheers


----------



## tuk-tuk (Jul 8, 2009)

If you park on a car park providing you dont deploy rear stabilisers, put tables /chairs out/ drop wate water on the ground and there are no signs saying Solo, No Aparcar. and you are not causing an obstruction you have a right to park there and are considered parking not camping.
But, are you allowed to sleep in your m/h?.
tuk-tuk.


----------



## damar1 (Sep 29, 2012)

We have traveled in spain for about 10 years and lived there for 7, it is a fact that the police are getting more strict with us wild camping. We were there for 4 months this year and found things a lot different, many places we usually stop were signed no campers. A very good site in the south is camping roqueats nr Almeria a good site with bar laundry etc and the longer you are there so price reduces. Along the coast a bit is a town called retamar by the bartello hotel is a very big car park we have parked there for many years, it is good because you can go on the beach in the day with the camper ( keep about 100 mts from the sea ) then back there for the night.


----------



## C7KEN (May 27, 2005)

Yes Tuk Tuk you do sleep in the camper as you are parked not camped but of course the rules here being as crazy as they are its just a way round staying over night without being moved on. I have all this in print stamped by traffico and if anyone does have a problem and has complied with what I said I will send the letter to sort it out but I have posted this letter previously on here I think. Dont all start sending PM's asking for a copy just do what I said and if it is not problem free I will help you out. Regarding Campello yes that used to be a very good place to stay, on the park by the beach and up the lane by the fuel station and there were some parked there for months or years however neither was a proper car park and all those parked were moved on some time ago. No doubt others will go there and park but its risky for the reaons I said. Now if I wanted to stay at Campello it would be on the car park by the apartments across the river from the fuel station as that is a designated car park. I hope the difference is clear


----------

